# Smallest reliable submersible water pump?



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I have a nano tank that I'm filtering with a Hamburg Matten filter. I'm looking for a small submersible water pump that actually works. Any ideas? 50 Gallons per hour or so.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/AC-110V-3W-Mini-Water-Pump-Submersible-Water-Pump-Aquarium-Fountain-Pond-US-plug-/122398493376?hash=item1c7f84cac0:gTEAAOSwk1JWgIpZ

I used the above in a frag tank for a while without issues. I think my frag tank was a 10g super shallow. I'm pretty sure I also used it once in a shrimp tank to drive the HMF.


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

Check out Amazon.ca

I bought a Kedsum pump from Amazon and could not be happier.

As it stands I see a 80GPH pump for 13 bux

https://www.amazon.ca/VicTsing-Subm...517&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=aquarium+pump&psc=1


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Great! i'll check those two out. I bought a "Noname" pump on ebay that came from Hong Kong and had pretty unimpressive results. If those two pumps you recommend have been working for you, that's good enough for me.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

This pump comes with the Smart ATO
Its also sold alone here

Its tiny and silent

https://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Smart-ATO-DC-Refill-Pump.html

I have had people tell me that they have had their ATO running for years without an issue.


----------

